# IBC 2015 R-2 Apartment Building - Interior Bedrooms



## Joe (Oct 3, 2016)

Based on Ch 12 of IBC 2015, habitable spaces must be served by natural or mechanical ventilation as well as natural or artificial light.  Technically, this would allow you to provide an interior bedroom that does not have a glazed opening in an exterior wall as long as the artificial light minimums are met and the bedroom is mechanically ventilated.  Aesthetics of not having a window in a bedroom aside, are there any other restrictions in the IBC the would not allow an interior bedroom without an operable opening to the exterior?


----------



## JBI (Oct 3, 2016)

Though I can't quote a code section off the top of my head, there is a requirement that once out of the room you must be able to go left or right immediately upon entering the corridor.


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2016)

Welcome Joe


----------



## khsmith55 (Oct 3, 2016)

You may have other problems. I believe Section 1029.1 of the 2012 IBC and Section 1030.1 of the 2015 IBC eliminated the exception for not requiring egress windows in sprinklered buildings. As I read it now, ALL bedrooms below the fourth story MUST have egress windows opening to the exterior.


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2016)

Joe said:


> Based on Ch 12 of IBC 2015, habitable spaces must be served by natural or mechanical ventilation as well as natural or artificial light.  Technically, this would allow you to provide an interior bedroom that does not have a glazed opening in an exterior wall as long as the artificial light minimums are met and the bedroom is mechanically ventilated.  Aesthetics of not having a window in a bedroom aside, are there any other restrictions in the IBC the would not allow an interior bedroom without an operable opening to the exterior?





Emergency access window


----------



## Joe (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks for all the quick responses.

I believe the emergency access provision noted applies to buildings with only one means of exit.  The building will have minimum two means of egress.  Section 1006.2.1 exception 1 allows Group r-2 and R-3 occupancies, one means of egress within and from individual dwelling units with a max occupant load of 20, auto sprinkler system, and 125' common path of egress travel max.  Shouldn't that still exempt an interior bedroom from needing an exterior window?


----------



## khsmith55 (Oct 3, 2016)

Joe, your mis-applying Section 1006.2.1. "Egress" windows is a slang that I used, they are actually "emergency escape and rescue openings" in the code and are NOT considered a means of egress.


----------



## Joe (Oct 3, 2016)

Ok, I understand the differences you are pointing out.  The section noted in 1030 notes ...provisions shall be made for emergency escape and rescue openings in group R-2 occupancies in accordance with tables 1006.3.2(1) and 1006.3.2(2) and Group R-3 occupancies.  Both of these tables refer to single exit conditions, i.e. the single exit condition is contingent on a sprinkled building and emergency escape and rescue openings.  The emergency escape and rescue opening is not required for all R-2 group buildings.  I believe the emergency access provision noted applies to buildings with only one means of exit.

While I did not indicate this originally, the building is a high rise as well.  It should also be exempt from emergency escape and rescue per 403.5.6.

Lastly found this previous thread while doing some more research...
http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/windowless-bedroom.12358/page-2


----------



## cda (Oct 3, 2016)

Yep per 2015 looks like you are right


----------



## HRdbarch (Jan 3, 2017)

Sadly we are in Oregon and have our own Oregon Structurally Specialty Code which has been modified slightly. Section 1006 refers to egress lighting. The section referring to number of exits I have discovered has been moved to section 1015. That is why I am so confused. Think I am figuring it out.
thanks.


----------



## HRdbarch (Jan 3, 2017)

Whups sorry wrong thread.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 4, 2017)

Can't imagine why you would want/propose no window in a bedroom, it is not a bathroom or a ship (or is it?).
I know, politicians never sleep in DC so have no time to tell night from day.
Sounds like you have deep floor plates?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 4, 2017)

Delete


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 5, 2017)

Delete what?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 5, 2017)

ADAguy said:


> Delete what?


Deleted what I posted


----------

